# CD player?



## icecube58 (Jan 16, 2015)

I don't use the CD player in my late 2014 CTD often as I usually listen to XM radio or the USB, but recently when I wanted to, it was not functional. The CD symbol/pictogram shows up on the touch screen, but its inactive i.e. it doesn't respond when you try to select it. The loading slot also doesn't accept a CD. Has any one encountered this sort of thing?

thanks


----------



## sowyer1987 (Mar 4, 2016)

Mine works just fine have you try different CDs ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Have you tried pushing the eject button. The player could be confused thinking there's a disc in the slot.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Same thing happened with my USB slot, it was missing, well still there but not lit up on my My Link. One day it just returned


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Never had an issue on mine and use it fairly regularly.


----------



## _MerF_ (Mar 24, 2015)

Ha! This made me realize that I've never used mine. Wonder if it works?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

_MerF_ said:


> Ha! This made me realize that I've never used mine. Wonder if it works?


You and me both.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I have never used mine either, just listen to satellite radio 95% of the time


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

I wish they'd remove the CD player and put in a low washer fluid light. I'll never get that one. This car has 37 billion sensors, blind spot mirrors, back up camera, USB, bluetooth, I can start it with my phone....but no friggin 1973 technology low washer indicator.


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

The Chevy Colorado Z71 Diesel model that I had to review for a week did not even have a CD player. It was weird to me to see the truck offered this way...


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

CD is a dead format. They should eliminate it.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Chris Tobin said:


> The Chevy Colorado Z71 Diesel model that I had to review for a week did not even have a CD player. It was weird to me to see the truck offered this way...


Wouldnt bother me I just don't buy CDs anymore.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I agree it's a dead format, but I have hundreds of CD's and it's nice to just grab a few for a road trip.


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

IndyDiesel said:


> Wouldnt bother me I just don't buy CDs anymore.





diesel said:


> I agree it's a dead format, but I have hundreds of CD's and it's nice to just grab a few for a road trip.


It may be a dead format as far as sales are concerned, but it still sounds better than digitally compressed MP3 files. We do not buy CDs very often, but for SQ it is still pretty darn good!


----------



## _MerF_ (Mar 24, 2015)

Chris Tobin said:


> It may be a dead format as far as sales are concerned, but it still sounds better than digitally compressed MP3 files. We do not buy CDs very often, but for SQ it is still pretty darn good!


You can make the bitrate of sound files as high, or higher, than the bitrate of the file that's burned on the CD. Even that file is technically compressed, just at a high bit-rate.


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

_MerF_ said:


> You can make the bitrate of sound files as high, or higher, than the bitrate of the file that's burned on the CD. Even that file is technically compressed, just at a high bit-rate.


The compression algorithm of MP3 does not lend to sound quality as well as a CD receiver decoding a CD. MP3 was designed to save space (file size) not sound good. You are starting with a CD and no matter what bitrate you encode it into MP3 you are still reducing the sound quality to lower than the original source material. You can't rip a CD at any bitrate and improve the sound quality of the original source material, it will not happen, it will simply take up more room and not compress the file as much.

If you think an MP3 sounds better than a CD, there really is nothing I can say to help you understand why it does not... But I do suggest that you try an experiment for yourself. Rip a CD at the bitrate of your choice into an MP3 and play that through your car then play the same track from the original CD. Which one sounds better. They EQ settings and any other signal manipulation should be off or set to zero. Try it and tell us what you find... I know we have already tested it many times and CD wins every time if you are being honest with yourself.

But many of us are willing to sacrifice SQ for quantity, and portable storage of large volumes of music in MP3 format is easy to carry and listen to. But for the best SQ go straight to the source!!!


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I wonder if the MyLink system supports lossless AAC? That might be fun to try.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I prefer vinyl. Actually I also have an old 78 player - the floor model that you wind up and I love the sound of those old 78s. Obviously the sound quality is far from lossless, but sometimes the loss in fidelity adds a certain "je ne sais quoi" to the music.


----------



## _MerF_ (Mar 24, 2015)

diesel said:


> I prefer vinyl. Actually I also have an old 78 player - the floor model that you wind up and I love the sound of those old 78s. Obviously the sound quality is far from lossless, but sometimes the loss in fidelity adds a certain "je ne sais quoi" to the music.


Nothing beats listening to the blues on vinyl.


----------



## icecube58 (Jan 16, 2015)

Never ceases to amaze me the knowledge/expertise one comes across on this site! Come to think of it, theres a considerable difference in the sound quality you get when using the radio vs USB vs CD

thanks for all the suggestions: I will try them when I next take the car out (its buried in a parking garage during the week.)


----------

